# Ware brand flying saucer wheel



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine will be here tomorrow. Does anyone else have One, my friend does and she says her rats fly on it.
Will upload pics tomorrow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

Is that the plastic one would love to hear how it goes, if it study and how your rats like it, as I have been considering buying one but haven't found many people with experience with them.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Let us know if you like it, I was thinking of getting one as well.


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, please let us know. I wanted to order one a week ago but could not find any reviews


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Freerangepirate said:


> Yes, please let us know. I wanted to order one a week ago but could not find any reviews
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One of my girls, hippy have it a go today. She just walked, but it Seemed very sturdy.
Its big
It has nice foot holds that hippy liked.
Silent! So far

If they get used to it I'll snap some picks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just had gotten off as I was taking this

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Aside from dippies occational stroll not much use, but everyone is still getting used to each other


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

would like to update, they dont use this other than to flip and hide under, dang ratties haha. in their defence i give em alot of chewin stuffs, and thats what they are usually up to.
id reccomend a plastic wheel, not a dish....
i was a good effort though, the thing does spin, it is stable, sturdy, doesnt squeek, they just dont use it.
lazyratties


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

mine didn't like it...I was so sad until I found another rat peep who's rats did so hello re-gifting. mine like the wheels better.


----------

